# Finally .. The Cure of IBS-D



## IBSsufferingTypeD (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm writing this while taking a dumb .. amd I'm constipated ( Thaaaaaaank Gooooood ) 
My IBS-D was severe .. my diarrhea was unbelievable.. the urge was constent that I remember myself running to find a loo !!
Now I'm symptoms free .. every one should try Amitriptyline.. specially those who have IBS-D ! A GOD SEND MEDICINE .. 25 mg everyday.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

How long? Took it for 4 weeks...effects wore off after time. But i will say, the first 2-3 weeks of that med were like heaven. I felt sooo good.


----------



## IBSsufferingTypeD (Mar 7, 2018)

Now I'm in week two ..
If the effects wore off try to increase the dose, 
I believe that IBS is a problem related to a psychology disorser.


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Didn't work for me but happy that it's working for you! I'm on bupropion now and I'm constipated too. It's a nice change from D but I wish I could just go to the bathroom normally every day like I used to.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I went up to 75 mg with no improvement. But i do hope it works for you. I havent tried bupropion.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

IBSsufferingTypeD said:


> Now I'm in week two ..
> If the effects wore off try to increase the dose,
> *I believe that IBS is a problem related to a psychology disorser.*


IBS is too big a category to suggest a single, universal cause.


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been on amitriptyline for a few years. 30 mg daily. My doctor then added lomotil (diphenoxylate-atropine) and it help me tremendously with my D. I just had testing and found I have a hyperactive gallbladder. Getting it removed next week. Has me wondering if this has been my problem all along. Been dealing with IBS-D for over 4 yrs. Possibly a mis-diagnosis. Praying for some relief.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Amitriptyline never did a thing for me but give me side effects like rapid heartbeat and dizziness. Nortriptyline made my symptoms worse. I don't have a lot of faith in the tricyclic antidepressants. Be careful with Wellbutrin. Especially if any form of seizures or stroke run in your family. Its known to cause seizures the closer to 300mg you get. Might be less for some.


----------



## Green Floyd (Aug 8, 2017)

AZGuy said:


> Amitriptyline never did a thing for me but give me side effects like rapid heartbeat and dizziness. Nortriptyline made my symptoms worse. I don't have a lot of faith in the tricyclic antidepressants. Be careful with Wellbutrin. Especially if any form of seizures or stroke run in your family. Its known to cause seizures the closer to 300mg you get. Might be less for some.


X2 on Wellbutrin, my sister had epilepsy all her life but her seizures had been under control for 10 years or more. She died after her 2nd or 3rd dose of Wellbutrin, prescribed to help her quit smoking.

I was prescribed amitriptyline, off-label to treat pain. I was completely non-functional, drunk and sleepy all day. I've heard people call it "the green god-d**mits". An elderly uncle was taking it and he told me he laid in bed talking to the light bulb on the ceiling.

Another relative had the gallbladder removed and the "D" got worse. Doc said that was expected.


----------



## Granddad (May 2, 2018)

Brian72 said:


> I've been on amitriptyline for a few years. 30 mg daily. My doctor then added lomotil (diphenoxylate-atropine) and it help me tremendously with my D. I just had testing and found I have a hyperactive gallbladder. Getting it removed next week. Has me wondering if this has been my problem all along. Been dealing with IBS-D for over 4 yrs. Possibly a mis-diagnosis. Praying for some relief.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Did gall bladder removal work?
Several people I talked to said they'd had theirs out and were worse off than they were before.


----------



## Brian72 (Apr 11, 2018)

Granddad said:


> Did gall bladder removal work?
> Several people I talked to said they'd had theirs out and were worse off than they were before.


So far I have seen some improvement but I'm also learning that some foods don't agree with me. They do say it takes time for your body to adjust so it's kind of early for me to give a concrete answer. After 4 1/2 years of IBS-D diagnosis, I wasn't willing to accept that. I basically starved myself just to function somewhat normal. I did some research and found that some people were also diagnosed with IBS-D and it turned out to be gallbladder issues. I was sick to my stomach 24-7. Felt like I had a stomach bug. When I ate, it just got worse and then I was stuck in the bathroom. I demanded testing my gallbladder. Turns out I had a hyperactive gallbladder. I can definitely say I no longer feel sick to my stomach which is such a blessing!! I was to the point I was willing to try anything! (I'm sure most of you know exactly what I'm talking about unfortunately.) I will say I'm glad I had it removed. I'll try to keep you updated on my recovery. Just ask if there's anything else I can help you with.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joeelia1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I was put on amitriptyline a few months ago. Took a good month to see some daily changes. I do believe it made a difference for 4-5 months then just stopped being effective. I was put on 25mg a day which is the lowest so I may suggest to my GI to try a slightly higher dosage. My greatest remission came from Viberzi which main function is to disrupt the signals sent to your brain. My symptoms were always the worst within the first hour of waking up. On the weekends I would have to run to the bathroom within the first 10-20 minutes of waking up. During the week, my commute was close to 1 hr, and for whatever reason, i would never experience any type of pain or urgency to use the bathroom while on the road. Within the first 10-20 minutes of arriving at work, I would know if I had to use the bathroom or not. This kind of proves to me that my body almost knows I can't afford to get sick while in the car, but as soon as im settled down at work, i know that i have the use of the bathroom (same situation on the weekends when I am home) Curios to know if anyone has any further experience or similar issues as me.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

joeelia1 said:


> I was put on amitriptyline a few months ago. Took a good month to see some daily changes. I do believe it made a difference for 4-5 months then just stopped being effective. I was put on 25mg a day which is the lowest so I may suggest to my GI to try a slightly higher dosage. My greatest remission came from Viberzi which main function is to disrupt the signals sent to your brain. My symptoms were always the worst within the first hour of waking up. On the weekends I would have to run to the bathroom within the first 10-20 minutes of waking up. During the week, my commute was close to 1 hr, and for whatever reason, i would never experience any type of pain or urgency to use the bathroom while on the road. Within the first 10-20 minutes of arriving at work, I would know if I had to use the bathroom or not. This kind of proves to me that my body almost knows I can't afford to get sick while in the car, but as soon as im settled down at work, i know that i have the use of the bathroom (same situation on the weekends when I am home) Curios to know if anyone has any further experience or similar issues as me.


My experience is the complete opposite. If I have nothing to do one day and I am home...I have very few symptoms. Its as soon as I know i have to leave the house and I won't have access to a bathroom is when I become miserable and often times i just go and go and go before I leave. I do believe there is a mental component to IBS-D...but still to this day and countless anti-anxiety and anti-depressants and anti-diarrhea pills fail to help. Imodium used to work well. But now I have to take it a day before "the activity" i have is planned to prep for it. Evil cycle.


----------



## ranganoon (Oct 7, 2017)

https://www.news.com...214508d81aee8cd

why is FMT is not considered the best option to treat IBS in USA.

I am also having PI-IBS-D, from past 8 months, and i am on low FODMAP diet, I live in California and planning to ask my doctor to suggest the best FMT clinic.

I wish you all quick relief and well health.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

I had been put on Amitriptyline a few days ago, it makes me sleepy AF all day long...


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I was on Nortriptyline for several months awhile back, for something else. Didn't notice any change in my IBS-D. Anyone know if Amitriptyline is different enough to be worth trying?


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

Since everyone on this chain are ibs D sufferers, can I check if anyone of you have lost weight because of D.
I am 26, suffering from past 11 months, have lost 13Kg (from 73 to 60). I have no idea on how to get back my lost weight.
Will stopping the diarrhea by antidepressants or any other kind of medicine allow my intestines to absorb more nutrients and give me back my lost weight.

Suggestions please...


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

onyx said:


> I was on Nortriptyline for several months awhile back, for something else. Didn't notice any change in my IBS-D. Anyone know if Amitriptyline is different enough to be worth trying?


Didn't do anything for me.


----------



## AussieBird (Jun 11, 2018)

Amitriptyline has been a godsend for me too. I can live with the lower energy/sleepiness rather than running to the bathroom multiple times a day!

My experience & dosage: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/350162-elavil-cured-me/?p=1440564


----------



## AussieBird (Jun 11, 2018)

Add me to that list.

Had minor IBS-D before gall bladder removal, after my third gall bladder attack in about 5 years. Could have lived with it in hindsight just by avoiding very high fat foods. Along with stress, about a year or so after the surgery my IBS became extreme and I believe because bile production is constant & not consistent, that has a big role to play.

I am now on Questran daily which does help a lot, I hear at least one specialist where I live is shouting it from the rooftops for patients post-gall bladder removal who have any D episodes/symptoms



Granddad said:


> Did gall bladder removal work?
> Several people I talked to said they'd had theirs out and were worse off than they were before.


----------



## AussieBird (Jun 11, 2018)

I had lost weight, I think it comes as part and parcel of fearing eating, eating less frequently, going to the bathroom frequently!

My perspective: initially if your symptoms are extreme, don't try to solve it all at once or find your ideal solution before starting. I started with over the counter medications - and diet changes are another thing you can try to give yourself some relief in the short term.

I would cut out onion and garlic (as much as you can) and try Imodium or maybe Calcium as often as needed. My doctor has advised Imodium is fine to step up to whatever dose you need for your own symptoms: I am on 7 daily but 2-3 a day was magic at the beginning and you should be able to get that sort of quantity fairly easily. It just gave me a reliable break from the craziness that is IBS.

From there I had some more energy to figure out my next step and do some research, try a few things.

You will then see just how bizarre the situation you were living in was... hopefully the weight loss and other accommodations you've probably had to make will return to normal.



TarunSareen said:


> Since everyone on this chain are ibs D sufferers, can I check if anyone of you have lost weight because of D.
> I am 26, suffering from past 11 months, have lost 13Kg (from 73 to 60). I have no idea on how to get back my lost weight.
> Will stopping the diarrhea by antidepressants or any other kind of medicine allow my intestines to absorb more nutrients and give me back my lost weight.
> 
> Suggestions please...


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

3rd week on 25mg, after the sleepy phase I felt slightly better, still a bit drowsy but better and a slight improvement of my IBS.

Yesterday I upped my dosage to 50mg. I'll see if it improved much more my BM habits.


----------

